# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Отбивки для праздников

## Николай Бугаков

*ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*

*Представляем вниманию наших коллег сборник отбивок, который состоит из двух частей: отбивки команд КВН и отбивки из популярных песен. Весь музыкальный материал «на слуху», поэтому мы уверены, что этот сборник пригодится в работе. В комплект входит 30 аудиотреков.

Несколько примеров для ознакомления:
https://yadi.sk/d/17iMBIflqoDXd
https://yadi.sk/d/ZIwaHzZ3qoDYE

Стоимость сборника 300 руб.
*
*Также за консультацией можно обращаться вк: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.04.2016), дюймовка (08.04.2016), Ладушка Холи (08.04.2016), любаша 76 (07.04.2016), Натали69 (08.04.2016), Наумка (08.08.2016), Славина (07.04.2016), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (08.04.2016), Танюша35 (25.04.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (08.04.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.04.2016)

----------


## любаша 76

Коля!  :Tender:  Спасибо огромное за подборку!  :Ok:  Здорово, когда что-то новенькое есть под рукой! Отбивки, как впрочем и все , что вы делаете, качественные! Удачи и творчества!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.04.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.04.2016)

----------


## Славина

Не открою Америку, если скажу, что работа ведущего сейчас стала достаточно разнообразнее, ярче и интереснее, благодаря разным эффектам, отбивкам, заставкам, хлопалкам. Их никогда не бывает много! Коль спасибо за такую подборку новых, ярких, забойных отбивочек! Просто вот так взял, как кусочек тортика и наслаждайся))) Ваши работы всегда разнообразные, интересные и самое главное качественные! Спасибо вам огромное!!! Успехов и благодарных клиентов! Ибо добро должно возвращаться в двойном размере!!!! Чего я вам от души желаю)))

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.04.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.04.2016)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Представляем вниманию наших коллег сборник отбивок


Коля! спасибо за посылочку с отбивками! 
Уже послушала! Как всегда - СУПЕР-клево!

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.04.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.04.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Весь музыкальный материал «на слуху», поэтому мы уверены, что этот сборник пригодится в работе.


Вот это СЧАСТЬЕ с утра улыбнулось! :Vishenka 34:  СПАСИБИЩЕ Николай!!Очень даже пригодится,прямо сегодня,бум поздравлять 2 предприятия с днём Космонавтики и Авиации.*Отличные ОТБИВКИ от ОТЛИЧНОГО Человека!*!РЕ КО МЕН ДУ Ю!!Полетела собираться  :Vishenka 25:

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.04.2016)

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Коля !!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за отбивки ... Очень стильные и качественные отбивки ,а это очень важно в нашей работе !!! В субботу воспользуюсь с удовольствием ! А всем рекомендую .. отличная работа ( как всегда)!

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.04.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Отбивки, как впрочем и все , что вы делаете, качественные!





> Ваши работы всегда разнообразные, интересные и самое главное качественные!





> Как всегда - СУПЕР-клево!





> Отличные ОТБИВКИ от ОТЛИЧНОГО Человека!





> Очень стильные и качественные отбивки ,а это очень важно в нашей работе !!!


Девочки! Большое спасибо за высокую оценку нашего труда! Очень приятно, что вы считаете этот материал качественным, стильным и просто ОТЛИЧНЫМ!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Victory:

----------

Ладушка Холи (09.04.2016), Славина (08.04.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (10.04.2016)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

:Ok:  :Victory:  СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

----------

Николай Бугаков (11.04.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Пожалуйстище! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Нотя

Отличные отбивки, свеженькие и как всегда в высочайшем качестве - звук, что особо мной цениться!!!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (15.05.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Отличные отбивки, свеженькие и как всегда в высочайшем качестве - звук, что особо мной цениться!!!!!!!


Наташа, спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно, что коллеги оценивают не только конкурсную программу, но и отбивки! :Yes4:

----------


## insuminka

Ребята, шикарные отбивочки, обязательно ими воспользуюсь, они реально крутые, впрочем, такие же, как м вы :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.07.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Инна, большое спасибо за отзыв! У меня на крайней свадьбе народ был специфический и пассивный. Решил активировать гостей отбивочками. Включал при каждом удобном случае. К середине праздника гости наконец-то стали по-настоящему активными и дружно аплодировали. Еще раз убеждаюсь, что правильная озвучка - это великая сила! :Derisive:  :Ok:

----------

